

A Time-Lapse Map of Every Nuclear Explosion Since 1945 - by Isao Hashimoto - bmmayer1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=LLCF7vPanrY#!

======
gus_massa
Previous discussions:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1586544> (58 points, 824 days ago, 26
comments)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2427187> (14 points, 581 days ago, 12
comments)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2847966> (10 points, 463 days ago, 1
comment)

